# Ridiculous baggage allowance/accomodation!!



## dnb1985 (May 16, 2010)

Have booked my one way ticket to Cyprus, and despite contacting Monarch, I am still only allowed 20kg!! I have been told I can pay £7.50 per kg but only up to 30kg.


Any one got any good ideas of how to get all my stuff over??? I won't know my address until I reach limassol, as I dont have an apartment yet! It is still being sorted with the help of my employer. 

Thanks.

Also, if anyone knows of any nice small apartments going free within walking distance of Foloey's school and the beach, please let me know!!! I'm looking to start renting from Sept 1st. 

Thanks


----------



## fredben (Jun 28, 2009)

*baggage*

Hello.

I believe that you can pay for extra cases to take on the airplane, you do not have to take one per person. This would get extra luggage for you to take over.

Thanks




dnb1985 said:


> Have booked my one way ticket to Cyprus, and despite contacting Monarch, I am still only allowed 20kg!! I have been told I can pay £7.50 per kg but only up to 30kg.
> 
> 
> Any one got any good ideas of how to get all my stuff over??? I won't know my address until I reach limassol, as I dont have an apartment yet! It is still being sorted with the help of my employer.
> ...


----------



## AradippouTales (Jan 27, 2010)

dnb1985 said:


> Any one got any good ideas of how to get all my stuff over??? I won't know my address until I reach limassol, as I dont have an apartment yet! It is still being sorted with the help of my employer.
> 
> Thanks.


People on other Cyprus forums have reported using WeDeliverTheWorld with some success:

Fast Lane International Couriers - International Courier Services

Haven't used them myself but they might be worth pricing up. If you need to send things before you leave then perhaps there's an address where your employer take delivery before you arrive? Or, if there's someone in the UK who could look after a bag/case/box until you arrive and have an address then they could hand it over to the shippers.

Mands


----------



## roniebabes (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi, I am moving back to Cyprus from Spain Wednesday, booked with Easyjet, it's 2 flights. Packed today to find I am 6.5 kg over. I went into my booking online and found that I culd prepay for an extra baggage allowance. Obviously it's a pain to find the extra money BUT it worked out much cheaper than if I paid at both airports.


----------

